# Sailing to Cuba



## yousmc (May 20, 2007)

Does anyone know what the regulations are for sailing to Cuba (tourist)? What is the best way to get there from the US?


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Unauthorized travel to Cuba is unlawful under the Trading With the Enemy Act and the Cuban Democracy Act. The US prohibits its citizens from traveling to Cuba unless you qualify for one of a limited number of licenses. The US Treasury Dept. will fine you up to $7,500 if you are caught traveling there.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

yousmc said:


> Does anyone know what the regulations are for sailing to Cuba (tourist)? What is the best way to get there from the US?


If I was sailing to Cuba I wouldn't start from there.

But then I'm Australian.

You could try taking out Canadian citizenship.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Going there from a US port or coming from there to a US port is probably a really bad idea, regardless of the flag you fly on your boat.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

When returning, you could probably load up your boat with people and make some money. I doubt that you could make enough to cover your prison time, however.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

yousmc said:


> Does anyone know what the regulations are for sailing to Cuba (tourist)? What is the best way to get there from the US?


If you are an American, that verges from dumb to insane. Steer clear. Go down to Hispanola or somewhere else.

If you are not an American, maybe go to the Tortugas first, rest up, and head south from there. I have not been to CUba but have been to the TOrtugas.

Honestly, I do not understand the drive and interest in going to Cuba with the current regime there. Would I love to go there one day? SUre... but not when big or little Castro runs the place. What's the point? Isn't worth the very possible and likely reprocussions. Besides, I wouldn't do a thing to help that regime survive and since they are not in the business of letting you "visit" for free, that creates an ethical conflict.

Here you go. Read this and after reviewing all the info, explain to me why it is worth the hassle? Cuba

- CD


----------



## anchorsaweigh (Aug 19, 2000)

I would love to be able to cruise to Cuba, but my government would rather I do business with China.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone done this, and not been caught? People do it by plane all of the time. What about from Puerto Rico?


----------



## jldooley (Aug 1, 2007)

hi, 
Tampa / St. Pete's FL. newspaper (has a searchable site) had a story a few years ago where someone sailed to Cuba came back. dude was arrested, boat impounded, legal issues were detailed ; vaguely remember it was settled don't remember the outcome, but it was not cheap. 
there were cruisers who went yearly this case stopped them from going. 

Pepsi Cola and Kentucky Fried Chicken did more to break the USSR than Raygun ever could. When we learn from History...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

You wanna go... go, knock yourself out, I ain't sayin nuttin' more.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> You wanna go... go, knock yourself out, I ain't sayin nuttin' more.


Seems like we get one of these every few months or so. I do my very best to bite my tongue since it is my pet peeve. I know it is yours too. I think anyone should spend a season or two in S Florida before deciding to go there!!

No doubt you agree.

- CD


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

hehehe, 
y'all want a reason to go/not go? I'll give ya rosa's and each of her sisters & brothers email addresses. They'll be more than pleased to vent... I mean explain... the situation to them. 

Hope you can read spanish cuss words.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Moderators....is there some way to automatically combine all threads that mention guns and cuba into their own special subjects division ?


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

It is my understanding from an article I read in Cruising World that it is illegal for any vessel regardless of registry to even plan to go to Cuba from US waters. Your boat can be boarded and your boat seized. If anyone doesn't like the law work to change it. In the meantime don't even think about it.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

Going to Cuba is not difficult at all by air. Go to Bahamas and catch a flight. Cubans will not stamp American passports if requested. In short you never went. Happens all the time. Be sure not to get stamped. A friend of mine had to much to drink and his passport was stamped when he came home he was busted. Lost six boxes good Cigars an is on the "RED FLAG" list for travel. So now every time he goes out of the country he will be flagged and go through the procedures. He was not fined.

The laws will allow you to go to Cuba, you just can not spend any money. There lies the issue. Once you spend any money as an American citizen you break the law. You can how ever get a sponsor. Happens for religious groups all the time. AS for sailing their, I would assume it's possible as long as you don't leave and return through the US.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

There is an article in this months Cruising World about visiting Cuba.


----------



## Iflyka200s (Oct 3, 2007)

Gehres said:


> Has anyone done this, and not been caught? People do it by plane all of the time. What about from Puerto Rico?


No they don't... I am a pilot and I have been once, with State Dept. people on board and even then it wasn't easy, we never left the airplane.


----------



## Iflyka200s (Oct 3, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> Seems like we get one of these every few months or so. I do my very best to bite my tongue since it is my pet peeve. I know it is yours too. I think anyone *should spend a season or two in S Florida before* deciding to go there!!
> 
> No doubt you agree.
> 
> - CD


As usual.... well said! (I agree)


----------



## yousmc (May 20, 2007)

This was an innocuous question. No plans to go. Only interested if someone else had any experiences. Appreciate the insight though. I talked to a few cruisers who did. One thought it was the bomb, two others not so. Neither started from the US, nor had U.S. registered vessels. Thanks for the comments! 

Cheers


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Speaking of flying, how is it the Hurricane Hunters can fly right over the middle of Cuber when they were tracking Gustav and no Migs or ground-to-air missiles...nothing. I can't believe they'd allow it simply on the basis of perhaps benefitting from the weather info. Do they think all Hercs have Howitzers or are they afraid of anything bigger than a Cessna?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Migs may be grounded for lack of parts.


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been there, flew there on someone else's license about 4 yrs ago. I love the country, the history, and the cigars, (my website) that sailing there, No farking way. Remember Havana is 90 miles from Key West and the US maintains a 200 mile maritime border. If you visit on a boat you can damn well bet that you will be stopped and boarded by the coasites.

That and the trades make it a bugger of a beat after you leave.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

XTR said:


> I've been there, flew there on someone else's license about 4 yrs ago. I love the country, the history, and the cigars, (my website) that sailing there, No farking way. Remember Havana is 90 miles from Key West and *the US maintains a 200 mile maritime border. * If you visit on a boat you can damn well bet that you will be stopped and boarded by the coasites.
> 
> That and the trades make it a bugger of a beat after you leave.


It's 12 miles not 200. Had this discussion on another thread. 200 miles limit is for mineral rights and fisheries, not passage.


----------



## MoonSailer (Jun 1, 2007)

It seems strange that we give China most favored trade status and constantly wage economic war with Cuba. I met a Canadian heading to Cuba. I guess Canadians believe in freedom for their citizens. Personally I believe that Castro would now be a footnote in history if the US had not waged economic war on Cuba for so long. A flood of rich tourists would undermine Castro. Maybe Cuba should be more like Haiti!!!! But who would want to go there???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*US <-> Cuba*



yousmc said:


> Does anyone know what the regulations are for sailing to Cuba (tourist)? What is the best way to get there from the US?


Provided you are not a US citizen/resident, and in a non US-flagged yacht, in my experience last year you can sail between US and Cuba.

The easiest passage is Key West to Havana, normally a reach either way. Havana (Hemingway Marina) has a tricky entrance best avoided at night or in strong onshore winds.

CBP does have a rule prohibiting yachts "in their jurisdiction" from going to Cuba, which they appear to assume applies to foreign yachts currently within the US. So when you leave US, you are not permitted to give Cuba as your destination, you will have to say you are going somewhere else. I have heard of non-US flagged yachts being harassed by USCG as they left Key West (illegally by international maritime law) if it was known they planned to go Cuba.

You should announce your arrival on ch16 when you are several miles off Cuba. Keeping calling periodically even if you get no answer. Cuban customs do want an exit document from your previous port, so you are best off getting one, even though it doesn't give Cuba as the destination. That seemed to be expected by the Cubans when I did it.

Returning, there is no particular difficulty about leaving Cuba, except for the extra-vigilant search by the border guards. Arriving, from my experience expect to be read the riot act by US CBP officers (it would be foolish to lie about where you have come from). However, there appears to be no actual law against doing so and in due course I was admitted. CBP does have considerable discretion over who they admit even with a visa, so be careful. They will confiscate anything bought in Cuba. I was fortunate in not being stopped by USCG en route so don't know how that would have worked out.


----------



## Dick Pluta (Feb 25, 2006)

*Going to Cuba*

We are US citizens and live in the Bahamas in the winter. We considered going to Cuba last year and decided not to take the risk. There are several good web sites that will give you real, practical information on the subject.

First, you can physically go to Cuba quite easily. There are several travel agencies in Nassau that will arrange a tour from there, no questions asked and no passport stamp. The problem is this. When you return to the US you have to fill out a form that asks what countries you visited. If you say "Cuba" you risk a misdemeanor charge and a $2500 fine. If you don't say "Cuba" you have committed a felony.

Who's going to know? Last year a German friend who spends time every winter was returning to Austria via the US. At US Immigration(which is in Nassau) they recited not just her travel history, but her mothers as well. "You are Madam X, your mother is mother X and she has been coming to Nassau for thirty years etc.". Who's going to know? Big brother, that's who. It seems there is a lot of information sharing going on. Madame X, by the way, works in airport security at the Vienna airport.

As far as bringing my precious boat to Cuba? Not on your tintype. I worked too long and hard to get my baby. I won't risk confiscation to visit a third world country.

Best regards,

Dick Pluta
AEGEA
Nassau, Bahamas


----------



## Iflyka200s (Oct 3, 2007)

seabreeze_97 said:


> Speaking of flying, how is it the Hurricane Hunters can fly right over the middle of Cuber when they were tracking Gustav and no Migs or ground-to-air missiles...nothing. I can't believe they'd allow it simply on the basis of perhaps benefitting from the weather info. Do they think all Hercs have Howitzers or are they afraid of anything bigger than a Cessna?


Nah, The Cubans are not afraid of a C-130 (they do benifit from its data though)

I'll wager that the Cubans are afraid of the Mako's... i.e. The 93rd Fighter Squadron flying F-16's out of Homestead, FL.... THOSE are the guys the Castro's do not like.... (with good reason)


----------



## pfbanyas (Apr 26, 2000)

While working in GTMO, Guantanamo Bay</ST1, several years ago I had a sailboat down at the Post Office landing which is where visiting sailboats were docked while at GTMO. Visiting normally meant they had some type of emergency, medical or mechanical, and very infrequently actual visitors who obtained special permission to visit friends who were stationed there.<O</O
<O</O

Generally the boats with emergencies were non-US flagged boats which were either cruising <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







Guantanamo</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st=" /><st1:country-region w:st="on">Cuba</st1:country-region> or transiting the Windward Passage after visiting<ST1</ST1. As the only other sailor on the dock I frequently talked to them about their visits.<O</O
<O</O

All said pretty much the same thing. Bear in mind these recollections are from pre-2003. These comments are not reflective of stops at established tourist marinas. Visiting sailboats were not necessarily made welcome everywhere but were mostly accepted. There were areas they were directed to not go to, although some did and said they couldn't figure out why they weren't supposed to. There were generally stores they were allowed (directed) to shop in and the products were higher priced than normal food prices. Public transportation was not always available and most places did not have a "tourist infrastructure" but were on economic subsistence level. Customary public places like laundries not generally available. People were very friendly but government oversight or interest in what the foreigners were doing whenever they came around government areas. Generally the sights and vistas were of great interest but difficult to find transportation. Only specific places they were allowed to stop and required documentation port to port. No unscheduled anchoring. Several had done some anchoring under the mechanical problem pretext and enjoyed the local flavor. These were down on the southeastern shores and islands. Overall they had many new experiences and enjoyed themselves but never felt 'free' to participate in the natural exploring and adventuring visitors like to do.<O</O
<O</O

I can say that while transiting from GTMO to the <st1:country-region w:st="on">Bahamas</st1:country-region> I sailed just off the coast up the <ST1Windward Passage</ST1 and the mountains and land looked spectacular, but it also was fairly barren of settlements, towns, and people. There is a small town on the Southeastern tip of Cuba which looked like it would have made a great beach resort yet other than what looked like some small patrol boats and several fishing boats it was fairly unremarkable. 
<O</O

That being said there are several Cruising Guides for Cuba<ST1</ST1. While I do not advocate breaking any <st1:country-region w:st="on">US</st1:country-region> laws you should keep in mind that <st1:country-region w:st="on">US</st1:country-region> intelligence assets DO have the capability to track ALL vessels which transit the waters around Cuba<ST1</ST1. Although foreign sailboats regularly visit <st1:country-region w:st="on">Cuba</st1:country-region> that does not mean the <st1:country-region w:st="on">US</st1:country-region> isn't aware of it and does not have the ability to backtrack where a vessel has been when it enters US waters.<ST1</ST1<O</O
<O</O

That being said, they cannot keep track of everything BUT should something happen they could pull up imagery or track data or customs records from our allies in the Caribbean to correlate information with regards to a particular vessel, should they be so inclined.<O</O
<O</O

Regardless that we should have normalized relations with Cuba 10 years ago it should also be remembered that some branches of the Federal government like to make examples of sailors who go to Cuba and they COULD call on a lot of resources to track where you and your boat have been. I would suggest waiting the 5 to 10 years, or maybe less, when we normalize relations with Cuba, and then you can visit as a tourist. Capitalism brings walls down not isolationism and embargos. I intend to visit as soon as they normalize so am anxiously waiting the day. Thanks
<O</O

Pat<O</O
Marguerite<O</O


----------



## yousmc (May 20, 2007)

Pat: Thanks for the first hand knowledge. I agree with you about capitalism bringing down wall. If trade normalization was made years back Cubans would be better off as well as Americans.


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

The easiest way for an American to visit Cuba is:
1. Go to the airport
2. Eat powdered donuts.
3. Shout a lot of stuff about God
4. Refer to George Bush as the Great Satin
Oh, never mind. I forgot this is already happening every day during the presidential campaign.


----------



## otgadventures (Oct 19, 2008)

*Greetings group, this is my first post, and really the reason I joined, to see about sailing to Cuba. We're both published medical writers, and would like to include Cuba in our research of medical care abroad, as well as make marinas, anchorages, etc., enroute Panama.

I've emailed the U.S. State Department to see if we qualify for one of the licenses that are granted to journalists.*


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

When I was 12 yrs old (30 yrs ago)we sailed to Cuba with our sailing club. We had to get all sorts of permits and filled out a ton of forms(my parents, that is). It was on a cultural/educational type visa, approved by both countries. I'm not sure if they still have the same deal today, but it was an awesome trip for a kid. Stayed for 3 wks and loved every minute of it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have never sailed to Cuba but I do know that if you want to go they will not stamp your passport, instead they stamp a peace of paper and take it from you when you leave the country.

They love American tourists, It is the US government that does not alow you to go not the Cubans. I know americans that go all the time but they fly from the Bahamas or Grand Cayman to Cuba.

There was a really great artical in an issue of " Latitudes and Attitudes" about a US Ketch that sailed there and they had nothing but great things to say.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yeah...the idiot went there and risked a huge fine and confiscation of his boat and had no insurance coverage and broke our laws. 








Just another workers paradise!
Shipwreck


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

Cam,
I believe that captain was a citizen of the U.K. I'm curious about our jurisdiction over a foriegn national in a foriegn country. Or did he break our laws because of a treaty we have with the U.K.?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're a US-based sailor, don't go to Cuba if you don't have the right paperwork... you can lose your boat if you do so.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Dawg...the guy in latts/atts was USA. I just used the Brit as an example of what can happen in a place like Cuba where there is NO recourse to government or insurance. 
Brits/Canucks etc. cannot be detained by the USA...but they MAY be refused a USA cruising permit when they try to enter the USA after visiting Cuba. US agents DO walk the docks at marina Hemmingway taking pictures and boat names. I have NOT however heard of anything bad happening to a foreign boat returning to the USA other than some harrassment...no fines, no permit refusals etc. ... but would suggest cigars be left with Raul. 
If anyone has different info it would be useful to post it here. 
US boats should not think they will "get away with it" if they enter from another country. 
As I have said before...until and unless the law is changed it is not a good idea for US boats.


----------



## J36ZT (May 18, 2008)

Yousmc,

I don't expect you'll have much trouble sailing to Cuba...all you have to do is get your sails up and point your boat in the right direction. However, once you get there, you may find you're not as welcome as you'd expect. 

The real problems will begin upon your return to the US.

Now, if you're going to try to live in Cuba... The best way seems to be becoming a member of the Taliban, Al Qaeda, or be an Iraqi insurgent. I understand the southern tip of Cuba has nice weather most of the year.

OR... You could pick a place to sail to that doesn't have all the legal ramifications and political controversy...

Skipper, J/36 "Zero Tolerance"


----------



## ntolst (Dec 5, 2012)

There are many warning about possible confiscation of the US flagged vessel violating Cuba's embargo. I know that the previous owner of my boat sailed her to Cuba and had a great time there. My understanding is that, with all those scary talks, so far not a single boat has been confiscated after sailing to Cuba.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Heck Beyoncé and jayZ were there a few months ago, tons of pictures circulated around the media. Claimed it was for charitable reasons...yeah right...

Anyway, I had a friend head to Costa Rica last year and he spent two months there. He met some people from Europe and they talked him into taking a long weekend in Cuba. They jumped on a flight, spent 3 nights, ate and drank and stayed in what he claimed was a pretty nice resort. Stamped a piece of paper on arrival and he was told to keep it and return it upon departure which he did. He has tons of pictures, I'll see if he'll send me a few and I'll post some.

Interestingly enough this same friend has been trying to give up his US citizenship and leave the country, with his money I may add, and he really can't be done under the current administration. He's a retired CEO and has quiet a next egg and all the advice he was given is that he would need to pay any estate tax that is due if he wants to leave the country...


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, it's true. Almost no one ever gets caught going to Cuba illegally. Almost.

Of course, the odds against winning the Powerball lottery are 150,000,000:1. Yet every week people buy tickets. I'm guessing that the odds of a U.S. citizen getting caught going to Cuba are hundreds of times better than that.

So, if you decide to go, and you DO get caught, I don't want to hear any whining about it. You just won the lottery. Buck up and take your punishment (which may be quite severe).


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Going to Cuba is no big deal for everyone but Americans. It has been a major tourist destination for Canadians for many years. Competes at the lower end of the range with the DR as a mid-winter sun break. Everyone who goes seems to love it. A prediction, before the end of Obama's term relations with Cuba will be regularized. Seems like a win-win for everyone except a few Florida politicos.


----------



## Norskgutten (Oct 7, 2013)

tdw said:


> If I was sailing to Cuba I wouldn't start from there.
> 
> But then I'm Australian.
> 
> You could try taking out Canadian citizenship.


I am a Canadian and I would love to do Cuba, My kids are wanting to go there as well, it is their first choice for travel. I think the people of Cuba are great, I have contacted many them often, I know Canadians who live there and just love it. There are charters going from Canada hourly to holiday there, and they all love it. Canadians are not a hated people, our government is open minded, and they seem to tell us the truth, or at least someone will tell us the truth and it will not be considered an act of treason. The dictatorship to the south has a few issues to be resolved. Treating their people better, not creating fights with neighbours, and not being so dam defensive about every little thing ...but I guess when they stick their nose into the affairs of others ...they fight back and hate you.

It is not the US citizens who are at fault, it is the governments that gets into power ..with lies and deception. It is time for the US Citizens to take charge of the control of the country, and create a place worth living in. As it stands now, the US is not the land of the free ...many other countries are the "land of the free", the US is probably about #20 on the list, perhaps more like #30.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Norskgutten, as this was your first post, welcome to SailNet. 

Just a friendly reminder to everyone that this particular section is not the place for political discussions.


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

Norskgutten said:


> I am a Canadian and I would love to do Cuba, My kids are wanting to go there as well, it is their first choice for travel. I think the people of Cuba are great, I have contacted many them often, I know Canadians who live there and just love it. There are charters going from Canada hourly to holiday there, and they all love it. Canadians are not a hated people, our government is open minded, and they seem to tell us the truth, or at least someone will tell us the truth and it will not be considered an act of treason. The dictatorship to the south has a few issues to be resolved. Treating their people better, not creating fights with neighbours, and not being so dam defensive about every little thing ...but I guess when they stick their nose into the affairs of others ...they fight back and hate you.
> 
> It is not the US citizens who are at fault, it is the governments that gets into power ..with lies and deception. It is time for the US Citizens to take charge of the control of the country, and create a place worth living in. As it stands now, the US is not the land of the free ...many other countries are the "land of the free", the US is probably about #20 on the list, perhaps more like #30.


Well, I'm Canadian too and I also have visited and enjoyed Cuba. But Sailnet is an American forum, so show a little class and stop riding down our neighbours to the south. Like Canadians, they come in all different political stripes. Their relationship with Cuba is their problem to sort out. Nuff said.


----------



## ntolst (Dec 5, 2012)

Norskgutten said:


> I am a Canadian and I would love to do Cuba, My kids are wanting to go there as well, it is their first choice for travel. I think the people of Cuba are great, I have contacted many them often, I know Canadians who live there and just love it. There are charters going from Canada hourly to holiday there, and they all love it. Canadians are not a hated people, our government is open minded, and they seem to tell us the truth, or at least someone will tell us the truth and it will not be considered an act of treason. The dictatorship to the south has a few issues to be resolved. Treating their people better, not creating fights with neighbours, and not being so dam defensive about every little thing ...but I guess when they stick their nose into the affairs of others ...they fight back and hate you.
> 
> It is not the US citizens who are at fault, it is the governments that gets into power ..with lies and deception. It is time for the US Citizens to take charge of the control of the country, and create a place worth living in. As it stands now, the US is not the land of the free ...many other countries are the "land of the free", the US is probably about #20 on the list, perhaps more like #30.


Norsgutten, 
Thanks for enlightening us, ignorant US citizens, about our oppressive goverment.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

jimjazzdad said:


> ...But Sailnet is an American forum,...


Shhhh! Don't let our Australian and Canadian mods hear that. 

Seriously, thank you for the response. We do, however, have members from all parts of the globe. My dream is that everyone is respectful and shows some class towards everyone, regardless.

That said, Norskgutten, again, this forum is not the place for politics. Off Topic is where you should be with that.


----------

